# Communication Styles



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

> Noble Score: 2
> 
> Socratic Score: 4
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty accurate.

What will you get?

As always with my temperament inquiries please list both your Enneagram type (tritype if known) and your Myers-Briggs Type.

Now please discuss:happy:

EDIT: wow...forgot to list my types lmao
MBT: INTP, fairly ambiverted.
Ennea: 3w2 5w4 8w7.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

ISTJ 6w7 (strong 7 wing)



> Your Noble Score is 4
> Your Socratic Score is 6
> Your Reflective Score is 1
> 
> ...


The bolded is exactly why I like discussing things with people. My friends are people I can debate with (and laugh with).


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

Your Noble Score is 1
Your Socratic Score is 2
Your Reflective Score 5

ISFJ
9w1, 4w5, 6w5.


----------

